# Totally Random Q&A



## LaaLaaMonroe (Jul 3, 2010)

*Who are your biggest influences?* I wouldn't say I had influences but I admire the creative and flawed type people. They always seem to be the most eccentric & crazy - i like that!

*What is it you most dislike?* liars. - but I got a whole heap more.

*When I wake up in the middle of the night its because I’ve had a nightmare that I’m* ___ being chased by Freddy Kruger, he's tied up my entire family in my living room and is chasing me into my bathroom and is telling me I must marry him or else smh, I've had these dreams since I was around 7 .

*I feel my best when I’m wearing* ___ not much at all, less stress over what I'm wearing. Best to be comfortable in your birthday suit.

*What’s on your playlist at this very moment?* a lot of Nirvana, Kings Of Leon, Red Hot Chili Peppers, Madonna, Frank Sinatra & No Doubt

*What are you watching on TV?* 'Law & Order SVU' duhh either that or The Office - An American Workplace

*What’s the last thing you think about before falling asleep at  night?
*I've normally said my prayers [ which I ramble  on & on ] & then think of the hunk I want to focus on and I'm  gone on my date with sandman!

How about you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ?​


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2010)

*Who are your biggest influences?*
erm... i guess i am influenced by friends and family.
 
*What is it you most dislike?* 
rude and greedy people

*When I wake up in the middle of the night its because I’ve had a  nightmare that I’m* 
being chased / killed by a werewolf
 
*I feel my best when I’m wearing* 
something i am comfortable in

*What’s on your playlist at this very moment?* 
miley cyrus's new album 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What are you watching on TV?* 
me and hubby have been watching re-runs of a uk show called keeping up appearances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*What’s the last thing you think about before falling asleep at   night?
*work stuff generally


----------



## LaaLaaMonroe (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_

*What are you watching on TV?* 
me and hubby have been watching re-runs of a uk show called keeping up appearances 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Omg I use to love that show, I still try and catch it now if it's on lol


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaaLaaMonroe* 

 
_Omg I use to love that show, I still try and catch it now if it's on lol_

 
i know! it's so funny and it reminds me of when i used to watch it when i was younger with my brother - we used to wet ourselves laughing!


----------



## spunky (Jul 4, 2010)

*Who are your biggest influences?* my mum, nikki sixx and bettie page.

*What is it you most dislike?* crap people. that covers a whole host things, right? liars, cheats, backstabbers.... blah blah blah.

*When I wake up in the middle of the night its because I’ve had a  nightmare that I’m*  ___ pregnant by my ex boyfriend, which is a biological impossibility, but nightmares aren't meant to make sense are they? 

*I feel my best when I’m wearing* ___ my leopard print top, denim skirt and cowboy boots. i don't care how trashy/hookerish i look, i LOVE it and when you feel good, you look good instantly 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What’s on your playlist at this very moment?* deathstars, reckless love, the 69 eyes and sexydeath. 

*What are you watching on TV?* sons of anarchy. love that show! and the world cup 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What’s the last thing you think about before falling asleep at   night?
* you know, i have no idea. i usually put my book down, turn the light off and i'm asleep before my head hits the pillow!


----------



## Bjarka (Jul 5, 2010)

Btw I love Keeping up appearances. Used to show it on danish TV. Had everyone in heaps.

*Who are your biggest influences?* my grandma. think he's the most prominent

*What is it you most dislike?* Snobs/ elitists

*When I wake up in the middle of the night its because I’ve had a nightmare that I’m* ___ alone, everyone I loves died in some sort of accident. 

*I feel my best when I’m wearing* ___ depends on the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Naked day is great though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What’s on your play list at this very moment?* Rammstein, HIM, Blind Guardian, Shinedown, Journey, Ozzy, Deep Purple and Depeche Mode

*What are you watching on TV? *i don't have TV channels, but have been watching DVDs of Friends, Family Guy and How I Meet Your Mother

*What’s the last thing you think about before falling asleep at night?
*Work, money, or how I wish my boyfriend didn't work nights.


----------



## she (Jul 7, 2010)

*Who are your biggest influences?* 
my mommy and anything classic from furniture to clothing, good taste never goes out of style.
*What is it you most dislike?* 
eating steak. i just don't like beef that isn't ground.

*When I wake up in the middle of the night its because I’ve had a nightmare that I’m* ___ killing someone that i don't like, LOL. but no, it's not funny at the time.
*I feel my best when I’m wearing* ___ something that shows off my legs, i am grateful to have em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*What’s on your playlist at this very moment?* gospel music and Usher, my guilty pleasure.

*What are you watching on TV?* 
hoarders or intervention on a&e


*What’s the last thing you think about before falling asleep at night? *
usually whatever i read last, i.e. the Bible or some blog online


----------



## beautiijunkii (Jul 9, 2010)

*Who are your biggest influences?* I don't really have any influences.

*What is it you most dislike?* Stupidity


*When I wake up in the middle of the night its because I’ve had a nightmare that I’m* peeing on myself. LOL

*I feel my best when I’m wearing* pajamas

*What’s on your playlist at this very moment?* Beyonce, Gaga, Britney, LMFAO

*What are you watching on TV?* Drop Dead Diva

*What’s the last thing you think about before falling asleep at  night?
*Oh hell, I don't know!


----------



## kaliraksha (Jul 10, 2010)

*Who are your biggest influences?* I'm sure I'm subconsciously influenced by many things or people in my life, but I don't admit to any of them. 

*What is it you most dislike?* When someone has no initiative to improve themselves. 

*When I wake up in the middle of the night* its because I had a sex dream. Wouldn't call it a nightmare.

*I feel my best when I’m wearing *the perfect dress for my body and comfortable heels. 

*What’s on your playlist at this very moment?* Massive Attack, State of Trance

*What are you watching on TV?* I'm trying to get into this season's Top Chef and am loving True Blood at the moment.

*What’s the last thing you think about before falling asleep at night?* I kind of hate it, but I have a big "where is my life going next" conversation almost every night with myself. A little bit confused I guess!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 10, 2010)

*Who are your biggest influences?* Michael Jackson, Michael Jackson, and Michael Jackson. 

*What is it you most dislike?* This is a hard question because I hate everything. I guess being in awkward situations (which sadly happens very often). But hey, that's a part of life.

*When I wake up in the middle of the night its because I’ve had a nightmare that I’m *experiencing a close brush with death.

*I feel my best when I’m wearing *jeans, a loosely fitted T-shirt, and slip ons.

*What’s on your playlist at this very moment?* Metallica, Alice in Chains, Megadeth, and 2 Live Crew.

*What are you watching on TV?* Well, I'm watching _Who's Line Is It Anyway?_ clips on Youtube if that counts...

*What’s the last thing you think about before falling asleep at night?* Death. I'm not even trying to sound grim. I really do.


----------



## Lebellabeauty (Jul 10, 2010)

*Who are your biggest influences?
*Marilyn Monroe, I know a lot of people say her but she really did represent women in a great way.

*What is it you most dislike?* 
People with huge egos that think they are the greatest thing on the planet and that they know absolutely everything.
I really do HATE clowns too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*When I wake up in the middle of the night its because I’ve had a nightmare that I’m* I wake up constantly anyway just because I can't sleep lol but I do have many dreams about someone killing me! It's horrible.

*I feel my best when I’m wearing* 
Jeans/my black pants and a cute tee.

*What’s on your playlist at this very moment?* 
Many different artists. Nickelback, Adam Lambert, Slash, Lady Gaga

*What are you watching on TV?* 
Nothing exciting at the moment but I'm usually watching Dexter, Californiacation & a new show I like- Memphis Beat

*What’s the last thing you think about before falling asleep at night?*
*A million things run through my head at night and I rarely get much sleep.
*


----------



## vampirecupcakes (Jul 10, 2010)

*Who are your biggest influences?*  myself.

*What is it you most dislike? *stupidity and nitpickyness


*When I wake up in the middle of the night its because*  i have to go pee or i've slept too long. i'm a vampire.

*I feel my best when I’m wearing* jeans and nice tshirt

*What’s on your playlist at this very moment? *marilyn manson, bullet for my valentine, prince and incubus.

*What are you watching on TV?* i don't really watch tv

*What’s the last thing you think about before falling asleep at night?*
kissing my boyfriend


----------

